# Worlds Largest Roach (10 inches long)



## JDeRosa (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,544321,00.html?test=latestnews??test


----------



## lukatsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Unfortunately it's just 10 cm
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25991756-421,00.html


----------



## Matt K (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to wonder why people start silly ficticious threads like this.  The actual "largest" roach is not even that species... it's one that was recently discovered in China, no longer that Australian species. And the discovered one is only 4 1/2 inches.


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought the longest roach was the Megaloblatta longipennis?  

The rhino roaches were the heaviest though supposedly.   I still want a couple.  curses for no one ever having them for sale in the US *cries*


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 1, 2009)

are they talking heaviest as largest? i got to play with an adult one of those aussie roaches and it is like a freaking rock with legs!


----------



## Onagro (Sep 1, 2009)

Matt K said:


> I have to wonder why people start silly ficticious threads like this.  The actual "largest" roach is not even that species... it's one that was recently discovered in China, no longer that Australian species. And the discovered one is only 4 1/2 inches.


Does anyone have a link to the story about this Chinese roach?


----------



## spiderfield (Sep 1, 2009)

The news article is about a title contention for "World's Heaviest Insect" and not longest.


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

My buddy visited the island of Tonga a few years ago, and he said there was cockroaches there that were like the size of squirrels . . .

Im sure he exaggerated a little, but for him to even comment(I wasnt into pet bugs back then, and he still aint) it must have been humongous . . .


----------



## ftorres (Sep 3, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> I thought the longest roach was the Megaloblatta longipennis?
> 
> The rhino roaches were the heaviest though supposedly.   I still want a couple.  curses for no one ever having them for sale in the US *cries*



Hello All,

M longipennis is said to have the longest wing span as well as being the longest roach.


Now that Matt mentions about these asian roach it will be a matter of time before we hear from that specie.

I have both M rhinoceros and M longipennis in my dry specimen collection and they are both amazing inverts.

francisco


----------



## burmish101 (Sep 6, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> My buddy visited the island of Tonga a few years ago, and he said there was cockroaches there that were like the size of squirrels . . .
> 
> Im sure he exaggerated a little, but for him to even comment(I wasnt into pet bugs back then, and he still aint) it must have been humongous . . .


Lol every person I talked to that dont know too much about bugs tend to greatly over exagerrate the sizes. Someone told me of 7-8in. flying roaches in florida, and just today a lady at work told me there was a 3-4in. brown colored roach in the bathroom garbage. I dont think theres a big brown roach in the country let alone north ohio.


----------



## Endagr8 (Sep 7, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> Megaloblatta longipennis?





ftorres said:


> M longipennis


Does anyone else giggle when they read this: _longipennis_?


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Sep 7, 2009)

If wing"span" were being discussed 8 inches isn't too much of an exaggeration.


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 8, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Does anyone else giggle when they read this: _longipennis_?



That's sadly the only reason I remember the scientific name so well......


----------

